# L'n'D Exotics is now open !!!!!!!!!



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yes we finally did it. always said we would never have a shop but eh, we only live once


all open now

stocklist will be in shop classified over next couple of days

having a big opening weekend 21/22 feb (we are open now though as well)

mon-sat 9-5.30
sunday10-4

everything in stock

loads of tortoises
snakes
monitors
and other interesting lizards

pm me for any info

47 portland street
mansfield woodhouse
ng198bg
01623431939
www.lndexotics.co.uk (under construction though) a week or 2

ill still be doing the delivery runs!!!!


cheers daniel

L'n'D exotic


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Well done guy's! :2thumb:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done :no1: hopefully i'll be able to come and see you soon.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

congrats guys hope you do really well


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My congratulations to you! 

No more sleep or outside lives for you guys....! :whistling2:

If I'm ever in the area will definitely pop in and say hi.


----------



## laura_2020 (Jun 15, 2007)

*hi*

fantastic that you have a shop

i tried to pm you a min ago but you have no space in inbox lol

thanks and gud luck: victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> My congratulations to you!
> 
> No more sleep or outside lives for you guys....! :whistling2:
> 
> If I'm ever in the area will definitely pop in and say hi.


 



we allready had no sleep or outside lives with our own personal collection lol 



luke


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on doing something with your lives that you really want to do! Wish I had had the chance to work with animals. Good luck, hope it works well for you both.


----------



## richs royals (Sep 9, 2008)

been in to see the shop today. i am very impressed. you guys have done a great job doing the place up. i'm sure you will do very well.:no1:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats! If I'm ever up the way I'll be sure to pop in!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

OOh awesome me, Mark, Sami n Mason shud pop along soon! congrats xx


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Good Luck in the new venture


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> OOh awesome me, Mark, Sami n Mason shud pop along soon! congrats xx


 
We went yesterday :whistling2:

Well done guys!  Just keep it up!


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

well i have to say this is the worst shop i have ever gone to in my life lol only joking boys its looking really well very clean and bright some nice stuff in and run by 2 top lads. i think you should all pay them a visit and show your suport. well done lads!!!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks everyone :blush:

pm box now has space: victory:

look forward to seeing a lot of you oover the coming weeks and months


daniel


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

sami said:


> We went yesterday :whistling2:
> 
> Well done guys!  Just keep it up!


How naughty! xx


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Ooooo... a new one not too far away! 

Good luck with it to both of you, hope it's a great success.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> How naughty! xx


We told you we were going.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You were just gone before we got up! Most people get breakfast when they stop over at mine :whistling2: 

anyways... free bump for LND.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one Boys......I may have to have a drive up for a cuppa.....: victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Nice one Boys......I may have to have a drive up for a cuppa.....: victory:


good idea you can give me a lift :lol2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats, I work fairly nearby so sure I'll pop in soon


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Nice one Boys......I may have to have a drive up for a cuppa.....: victory:





Paul Chase said:


> good idea you can give me a lift :lol2:


 

i tell ya what both of you come, ill stick the kettle on i can sell you soem mice cages whilst your here and everyones happy. we have corns too!!! lots of them !!!!!!!


daniel


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Was speaking to one of these luke or daniel the other day. Very nice person. Can't wait to pop over


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! Hope it all works out well for you guys, keep the forum updated as some of us live too far to visit and would love to know how you get on


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

just a few pictures to show you what it looks like 




























































Luke 

L 'N' D Exotics


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

*Well impressed*!


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good! Congrats.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for all the good comments.

saw a couple of rfukers today so thanks for dropping by and hope to see you again

just thought i'd add our live food is only £1.50 per tub or 3 for £4



daniel


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

looks good
having got any part time work needed have you? :whistling2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> looks good
> having got any part time work needed have you? :whistling2:


 
not unless you will work 20 hours for half a bag of sand,3 half eaten humbugs and a couple of peanuts. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

we cant even pay ourselves


daniel


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one guys..
aint you two like 12 tho? lol.. or was that just how old you looked at hamm?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Shop look's good guy's we will deffinately be over soon!!! :2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> nice one guys..
> aint you two like 12 tho? lol.. or was that just how old you looked at hamm?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
how much hair you got ???? or is it a bit of a touchy subject :Na_Na_Na_Na:


daniel


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Well done lads, good luck with the venture.

Oh i gave some fella your number yesterday as he called asking if i wanted some BRB hatchlings and he was in Nottingham, so pretty close :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lukendaniel said:


> how much hair you got ???? or is it a bit of a touchy subject :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> daniel


 in all honesty thats never bothered me, i'd like the lot to fall out.. save shaving it then lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats guys, just seen the pics and it looks fantastic! I'll be up your way in April and will drop by for sure:no1:

Win.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> not unless you will work 20 hours for half a bag of sand,3 half eaten humbugs and a couple of peanuts. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> we cant even pay ourselves
> 
> ...


you could pay me in reps if you like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

i went here yesterday ,very friendly good set-up and even better on my doorstep!
well done lads:2thumb: good luck
martin


----------



## crystal rebelle (Jan 26, 2009)

hey!
do you stock frozen mice/rats??
pretty close to me and saves going all the way to nottingham to get them!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

crystal rebelle said:


> hey!
> do you stock frozen mice/rats??
> pretty close to me and saves going all the way to nottingham to get them!


 
yeh we stock frozen mice and rats



luke

L 'N' D Exotics


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

looking good fellas,

if i get chance between all the driving, cleaning and all the rest of the stuff i have to do.. i will be up there very soon...

he did a good job on those viv didnt he!!

Jon


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

just to echo what everyone else has said, this is a great shop run by 2 very enthusiastic people

all the best boys !!

Paul


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Popped in today, very nice setup, loved the information on the labels, very informative =p

Nice shop

James


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Well done mate, the place looks the dogs knackers. If i'm ever round your way I'll pop in. And you're still doing your runs?! How dya fit it all in! :notworthy:


----------



## shikari (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck guys!!

all the animals ive had have been perfect from you and you have great service!! 

best of luck : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for all great comment guys and any good or bad comments are listened to.

our stocklist has now been done

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/259031-lnd-exotics-brand-new-stocklist.html


thanks all


daniel


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

We went to see the guy's today and can i just say it's an awsome shop! 
We got a massive bag of sustrate and it's the mutt's nut's and look's ace in the viv's.
We will deffinately be down again and if you ahven't been then get down there!!! :2thumb:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Well done guys :2thumb:
Hope things work out for you; will have to try pop in next time i'm coming down the M1. :2thumb:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, i just wanted to say thanks to these guys for my new royal. Took a trip over there friday. Nice set up.

Well wort the 120 mile trip


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Hana said:


> Hi, i just wanted to say thanks to these guys for my new royal. Took a trip over there friday. Nice set up.
> 
> Well wort the 120 mile trip


 
was nice to see yopu and thanks for travelling over

and thanks for everyone else who has been to see us


daniel


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

The shop looks really good 
I really hope it works out for you both .. now is not the best time to be starting a new buisness but with the enthusiasm you two have you should do really well :2thumb:
i will make sure we pop in when next out on the road : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> The shop looks really good
> I really hope it works out for you both .. now is not the best time to be starting a new buisness but with the enthusiasm you two have you should do really well :2thumb:
> i will make sure we pop in when next out on the road : victory:


 
didnt see the reply

thanks for you great comment


daniel


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

yep been there tidy little shop, well laid out all the best with it
leighton


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

there is a stocklist in the shop classified section and doing a delivery run on 21/22 march


daniel


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

nice one guys, bloody good set up!

i am most certainly going to have to drive up some time to come say hello!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

would be well worth the drive i can assure you  well done you guys!! you're doing a top job and have some good quality reps  Tilly is an eating machine haha xxx


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We keep meaning to drive over and have a nosey, will get there at some point lol.

Well done to both of you though, and the best of luck


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope everything works out for you.
My little leopard tortoise is a great little boy, Feeding and basking straight away. He was happy and active immediately. Shows he was well looked after. 
Thank you, he is a great addition to my lot.


----------

